# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Falcon Activation for Miracle Key Dongle

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Falcon Activation for Miracle Key Dongle *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:          *Falcon Activation for Miracle Key !!*    *Falcon Activation* is a new generation mobile phones repair software tool for *HTC* | *BlackBerry* | *Huawei* | *Samsung* | *Qualcomm* | *ZTE* | *LG* and other well-known brands. *    *Falcon Box / Dongle - Latest Update:**12/06/2016
Motorola Service Pack v.1.0 has been added absolutely free!**Motorola Qualcomm Devices**Read Device Info* Normal ModeAP Fast-boot ModeDIAG Mode*SIM Locks* Direct Unlock - Most Moto Qualcomm DevicesDirect Unlock - Most Moto Sprint DevicesReset Security*IMEI Repair* (two methods) Moto MethodGeneric Qualcomm Method*Read / Write QCN**Read / Restore / Reset EFS* *Motorola MTK Android Devices**IMEI Repair**Direct Unlock* *Miscellaneous Tab**FRP Reset* (need USB debug – no Root required)*Enable DIAG* (required Root)*Factory Reset* Normal ModeFastmode Mode*Reset Screen locks* Normal ModeCustom Recovery ModeA    *One-Click Reboot Tool**Bootloader Tool**Get Unlock Data* RelockUnlock *Factory Flasher*Ability to *Direct Flash* factory firmwareUse firmware files in *zip* or *xml* formatAbility to *select partitions*Ability to *generate Flashing Script* – *world’s first!**Convert* firmware format *from zip or xml to bat*Manual flasher with erase and boot options*Sideload* and *Recovery* mode *flasher* *Falcon Activation - Supported Features:**MTK Android*
  Thousands of mobile phones are supported.
  Connection methods: *ADB Mode* / *Meta Mode* / *Wi-Fi Mode*. *ADB Mode* (in normal or recovery mode) - Features: Read InfoRead CodesDirect UnlockIMEI Repair (IMEI 1 and IMEI 2)Repair Wi-FiRemove All LocksBackup FirmwareNV-Ram Read / Write Bin & Tar*Meta Mode* - Features: Read InfoRead CodesDirect Unlock*Wi-Fi Mode* - Features: *World's First* unlock phone via Wi-Fi (without use of any cable)Read CodesDirect Unlock*Samsung* Supported Features: Read InfoRead CodesDirect UnlockRe-lock Phone to any NetworkRepair IMEI 1 / IMEI 2 / Serial / Bluetooth / Product Code / Hardware VersionRead / Write CertReset MSLRead / Write / Reset EFSFactory ResetEnable / Disable DIAGReset Screen Locks (without Root)Enable Languages (without Flash)Enable UART ModeReset FRP / Reactivation / EE Locks (via Download Mode)Samsung Flasher*Qualcomm* Supported Features: Read InfoGeneric Read CodesGeneric Direct UnlockEnable DIAG on Android QualcommGeneric Method of Repair IMEI 2Backup / Restore / Reset Security*Huawei* Android Qualcomm Generic - Supported Features: Read InfoGeneric Direct Unlock on Qualcomm with New / Old SecurityEnable DIAG Qualcomm AndroidGeneric Re-lock on Qualcomm with New SecurityRead / Write Security on Qualcomm AndroidWorld's First Repair Security / Invalid SIM LocksGeneric CID Security UnlockGeneric Unlock of Modems with New / Old Security*ZTE* Android - Supported Features: Read InfoGeneric Direct Unlock on Qualcomm with New / Old SecurityGeneric Repair IMEI on QualcommRepair Wi-FiRepair Bluetooth*HTC* Supported Features: Read InfoRead Codes on AndroidDirect UnlockFactory ResetReset FRP*BlackBerry* Supported Features: Read Info (Basic and Extended)Read MEP Code via CableMEP 0 UnlockWipe Factory ResetIMEI / ESN / MEID Repair with Old SecurityFlasher*LG Android* Qualcomm LG - Supported Features: Factory ResetIMEI RepairRead / Write / Reset SecurityReset All Screen LocksRemove FRP Lock*Calculator* Multi-Brand calculator has been added*Android Suite* World's Best Android Suite - Supported Features: Full Android suite for service all Android-based devicesA lot of useful fully operational functions *Important:* Please carefully read your serial number. Make sure you provide us with a correct Miracle Key Dongle S/N.
Serial number starts with MICBX letters!
Activation cannot be returned or cancelled if you made a mistake and gave us wrong serial number.   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].            *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 12:55 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

